# Tyra Banks Show- FFAs



## BitsySpider (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, this is a long shot ( as well as nerve wracking posting my own thread ), but I caught a glimpse of this on youtube and I desperately want to watch the rest of it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JGVziKAlpU

I admit, I was absolutely shocked to find there was a show on this as 99.9% of the time these types of 'documentaries' are aimed at discussing male FAs and BBWS, never ever ever the other way around (or if there are more of these types of vids floating about the interwebs that I am unaware of please let me know!), so this just had me all a giggle. I know, everyone has their own views on Tyra Banks, love her or hate her, I just think she's a charming, silly, somewhat immature dork and I wish I could watch her show regularly. 

So anyway...anyone know where I can watch the entire episode?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Torrents are your best bet. Google for that episode and then search on the many torrent sites for it. If you don't know how to work torrent then go to youtube and search how to use torrents.


Or she have past series to buy on dvd. Y


----------



## Deanna (Oct 29, 2011)

I have nothing to add as far as where to watch the full episode, but ...

Kevin James is one of the reasons I am this way today :smitten:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Torrents are your best bet. Google for that episode and then search on the many torrent sites for it. If you don't know how to work torrent then go to youtube and search how to use torrents.
> 
> 
> Or she have past series to buy on dvd. Y



you really think someone torrents Tyra shows? lol


----------



## Shosho (Oct 29, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I have nothing to add as far as where to watch the full episode, but ...
> 
> Kevin James is one of the reasons I am this way today :smitten:



me too, Kevin James <3


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 29, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> you really think someone torrents Tyra shows? lol



You must be new to the internet.


----------



## mischel (Oct 29, 2011)

We need more information! Original Air Date?
Episode?


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 29, 2011)

Tyra is awesome, she focuses on such a broad range of topics. I am very pleasantly surprised that she would have a show on female fat admirers. Most shows always seem to focus on men who love the bigger women.


----------



## Melian (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You must be new to the internet.



Yeah, really.....


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I'm too European that I've never *ever* heard of the Tyra Banks show.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 29, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I think I'm too European that I've never *ever* heard of the Tyra Banks show.



You're super lucky....where do you live so I can move there with my child....


----------



## Anjula (Oct 29, 2011)

I cant watch itttttttttt, grrr


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 29, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> You're super lucky....where do you live so I can move there with my child....



Netherlands. YOu have to put up with Schlagermusik and shite the sorts every once in a while though x.X


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You must be new to the internet.



hahah, this made me "el-oh-el" so hard. Seriously, EVERYTHING is on the internet.


----------



## Shosho (Oct 29, 2011)

If someone finds a link to this episode, please send it it me! I really want to watch it


----------



## Vageta (Oct 29, 2011)

You mean there are women that actually LIKE fat guys?? eewwwww!!!


----------



## BitsySpider (Oct 29, 2011)

mischel said:


> We need more information! Original Air Date?
> Episode?



Just like finding the episode to watch this information has also been difficult to find, but I'm fairly certain it was on season 5 or at least a later episode as Tyra herself looks...updated. I have tried looking on Amazon and iTunes to purchase the episode but it's not even unavailable. It seems the only way one would have watched it would have been the slim chance of seeing it just as it aired on tv.  I agree that I love Tyra as she really does try to touch on actual worthwhile topics that most of these shows ignore, even if she does it in a pretty silly manner.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You must be new to the internet.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 29, 2011)

Melian said:


> Yeah, really.....



link to this Tyra torrent then. 




































that's what I thought.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 29, 2011)

Like this one maybe?

http://torrentz.eu/ffe11905f9b5ae2961833aac28bae098f536d510


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 29, 2011)

The episode is called "The Next Sex Symbol- Pot Bellied Men" it's from 2010.


That's all you need to find the torrent, just learn how to use google.

EDIT: Well look what we have here, LeoGibson posted Tyra torrents. But nobody torrents that shit though. I could literally shit in a bag and put it in a torrent and people would download it. The internet is a weird fucking place and EVERYTHING is out there and stored on it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> The episode is called "The Next Sex Symbol- Pot Bellied Men" it's from 2010.
> 
> 
> That's all you need to find the torrent, just learn how to use google.
> ...



rule 34. I'm just sayin' folks xD


----------



## Shosho (Oct 29, 2011)

oh, people are so nice to each other here


----------



## BitsySpider (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, no need to get catty guys ^^; I usually avoid torrents or other such downloads as I'm wary of downloads in general and the risks involved, but if I'm unable to find anything else I may give this a go.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 29, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> rule 34. I'm just sayin' folks xD



Soooooooo....
You want to follow up and do rule #35?


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish there was a way to get full episodes of talk shows in bulk. I would buy the whole Tyra Show series if it were available.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 29, 2011)

So what's a torrent?

(smartassery)


----------



## Shosho (Oct 29, 2011)

Deanna said:


> So what's a torrent?
> 
> (smartassery)



I think it is a file that you can download, and then watch


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 29, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> rule 34. I'm just sayin' folks xD



Rule 34 is in regards to porn.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> The episode is called "The Next Sex Symbol- Pot Bellied Men" it's from 2010.
> 
> 
> That's all you need to find the torrent, just learn how to use google.
> ...



oh yeah, man his list of Tyra episodes is so lengthy is took me hours to read. Oh wait, it's just a scraped torrent site that shows links to the same torrent from 2008. You really proved me wrong.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 29, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> oh yeah, man his list of Tyra episodes is so lengthy is took me hours to read. Oh wait, it's just a scraped torrent site that shows links to the same torrent from 2008. You really proved me wrong.



You were proved wrong LOL, re read what you originally posted.




TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> you really think someone torrents Tyra shows? lol


 
Which Leo posted Tyra torrents proving you wrong. 

All i'm saying is you can find everything and anything you want on the internet. You just got to look for it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 30, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You were proved wrong LOL, re read what you originally posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jesus fucking christ you are dense.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 30, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> jesus fucking christ you are dense.









edit: fuck it, not worth it.


----------



## halcyon (Oct 30, 2011)

This makes me want to squee! I wanna see the full episode!


----------



## biglynch (Oct 30, 2011)

ok its no th full episode but it might be of some intrest.I give you the lady from the show.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Tink2127#p/u/4/cN9kOMrFd_g


----------

